# Desert Tortoise Seed Mix, Cactus, & Mazuri--SAFE?



## APBT_Fanatic (Mar 10, 2010)

*I found a posting on Craigslist of somebody selling seeds so you can grow your own Desert Tortoise-related plants.

Below is the posting. I would be definately interested if they are infact good for tortoises (doesn't hurt to double check first!).

I know the Mazuri is good for them, but are the other plants safe too? If so, would any of them be safe for Sulcatas (and Russians) as well?*

Desert Tortoise Seed Mix , Cactus, & Mazuri (sfv 818 scv 661)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Date: 2010-03-08, 10:00AM PST
Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


I am selling seeds for plants that are natively found in the same areas as the california desert tortoise. they are very good for your tortoise to eat. much much better than romaine lettuce, and I know a lot of people are feeding their tortoises that horrible stuff. 

here is a mix of 6 different native plants. they are real easy to grow. 

Eriogonum fasciculatum, (California Buckwheat) 
Sphaeralcea ambigua, (Apricot Mallow) 
Salvia columbariae, (Chia) 
Lasthenia californica, (Goldfields) 
Nassella cernua, (Nodding Needlegrass) 
Castilleja exserta, (Ornate Owl's Clover) 

1 packet for $2.50, free shipping or I can meet you locally. 

I also have cactus, cactus fruit, and mazuri food. everything you need to keep your tortoises healthy and happy!

Err, nevermind. Haha! I just saw that one of the members of these boards is the person selling these!

You will be recieving a email shortly!!


----------



## spikethebest (Mar 10, 2010)

I am the member posting this. I will wait for your email.  Thanks for joining this Forum!


----------

